# Breeding for food...



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

Now my Snake collection is growing, i am seriously thinking about breeding now!

But, how do i kill the babies?

If its pinkys, whats the best way?

If its rat pups, whats the best way?

Thats all it will be really, nothing bigger!

Also, what is the smalest size cage 2 rats could live in?

Are dumbo's or normals better?


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

pinkies would be best to be gassed(Co2) but a cheaper wat would to just give it a bang on the neck on the door frame.

fluffs and small mice, put a pen behing the neck and aply some pressure, pull its tail and the neck will instantly break and kill the mouse

still Co2 gas is the easiest, and most humane way.
you can buy Co2 at any outdoor sporting shop for paintball guns ect..


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

There was a rat zapper someone showed on here that can be bought on Ebay for about £12 that kills the rat or mouse instantly as soon as it steps on the electric plate. Looked quite good to me.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Pinkes under a week old can be put in the freezer doesnt take long as they are blad anyway


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Putting pinkies in the freezer is a very painful way for them to die. The water in the cells in their bodies expands as it freezes. Not humane at all. Co2 is best.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, freezing alive wether pinky or not will still cause pain. Alot of pain as everything is freezing!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The problem is CO2 takes a long time to kill pinkies, I believe many commercial enterprises still freeze pinkies... but some flash freeze them (takes one-two seconds to freeze solid). Unfortunately getting a flash freezer for a domestic enterprise is quite expensive I think, but would be the most humane way. You can't really whack a pinkie on a doorframe as you won't have much pinky left, they are pretty delicate. You could possibly just snap the neck I suppose but that's a bit hands on for most people.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Pinkies have the ability to shut down their bodies (a bit like hibernation) when oxygen is low. This stops them being suffocated when in the nest sarounded by their siblings and being sat on by mum. This is why they can last so long in a strong CO2 atmosphere. 
When killing pinks and fluffs, I start by gradully building up the CO2 levels untill they are obviously unconcious. This can take 5 or 6 minutes and requires several boosts of CO2. Then if its only a few I give them a light flick on the head, which kills them instantly. If its lots I give them several; more boosts of CO2 over a twenty minute period which seems to finish them off totally. 
The main thing is to watch their colour. If they look pink they are still alive. Once they go grey/blue they are dead. Unless you are going to flick them on the head, don't take them out of the gas until they go grey/blue.

Natrix


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

i squash the babies heads with my fingers :whip:: victory:


----------

